# GLX-Problem mit Kernel 2.6 [gelöst]

## Mac Fly

Kann mir jemand mit meiner xfree-config helfen?

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

macfly@netkiffer:/> glxgears

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

und als root bekomm ich

```
root@netkiffer:/> /usr/X11R6/bin/glxinfo

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display (null)

```

Dies kommt auch immer, wenn ich als root ein Prog mit gui aufrufe...

Was stimmt da nicht?Last edited by Mac Fly on Sat Jan 03, 2004 5:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProtectionFault

Was hast du fuer eine Grafikkarte?

Falls du eine Nvidia Karte hast, musst du den Treiber mit dem Patch von www.minion.de neu installieren...

----------

## Mac Fly

Jep, is ne NVidia Gforce 2 mx  :Very Happy: 

Besten Dank, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Bei meinem aktuellen Kernel wird AFAIK der Patch schon beim emergen hinzugefügt.

Das Prob besteht aber weiterhin...

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hatte auch mal ein gleiches oder ähnliches Problem und hatte es nicht von alleine geschaft.

Tip 1: Ich vermute dein glx Modul ist nicht sauber installiert.  Wegen der Meldung: 

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"

Nachholen mit emerge nvidia-glx

Und da du gleichzeitig noch diesen Fehler hast:

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual 

Musst du an dieser Stelle:

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

^ eine Raute (#) einsetzen, oder den nvidia-treiber auch noch gleich mal neu emergen.

Tip 2: Konfig wegkopieren und eine neue mit dem "öden" Konfigtool neu erstellen, dann wen es läuft von Hand die nvidia Teile einfügen.

Es liegt evtl auch an der XF86Config als Beispiel mal meine relevanten Abschnitte:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

  DisplaySize  360 270

  HorizSync    31-91

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "1280X1024@85HZ"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "--> VESA"

  VertRefresh  50-85

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

  ModeLine   "1152x864/84Hz" 135 1152 1464 1592 1776 864 864 876 908   +HSync +VSync

  ModeLine   "1280x1024/85Hz" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072  +HSync +VSync

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1024x768" 66.29 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 775 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 79.55 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 777 802

  Modeline    "1024x768" 89.75 1024 1040 1216 1328 768 768 778 802

  Modeline    "800x600" 40.56 800 816 928 1040 600 600 606 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 48.67 800 816 928 1040 600 600 607 626

  Modeline    "800x600" 54.91 800 816 928 1040 600 600 608 626

  Modeline    "640x480" 25.96 640 656 720 832 480 480 485 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 31.15 640 656 720 832 480 480 485 501

  Modeline    "640x480" 35.14 640 656 720 832 480 480 486 501

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 157.50 1280 1328 1488 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1280x1024/85Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual 0 0

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1280x1024/85Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual 0 0

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1280x1024/85Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual 0 0

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1280x1024/85Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual 0 0

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1280x1024/85Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Virtual 0 0

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce2 Ultra"

#  Driver       "nv"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  Option       "Rotate" "off"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

Option "NvAGP" "3"

Option "DigitalVibrance" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen[0]"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

So jetzt wollen die definierten Screens ja auch noch angesprochen werden. Mit den folgenden Einträgen lege ich diese Screens fest; und ein kleiner Nebeneffekt ist noch das ich jetzt auch als Benutzer mehrere Screens nutzen kann. Dieser Eintrag ist normalerweise für den Anmeldemanager kdm, aber ich glaube nachdem die diese Settings gemacht hatte waren meine 

Error: unable to open display (null) , Fehlermeldungen weg.

So sieht zB. dann auch die /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers Datei aus:

```

# :0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 vt07

:0 local@tty1    /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp vt7

:1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp vt8

:2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :2 -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp vt9

:3 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X :3 -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp vt10

```

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich krieg das nicht hin, so ein Mist.

Hier mal meine /etc/X11/XF86Config

```
# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

        Load  "ddc"  # ddc probing of monitor

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe" # This loads the DBE extension module.

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

        Load  "bitmap" # bitmap-fonts

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option      "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

    Option      "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "mv700"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-100

# 640x480, 60.0Hz; hfreq=31.469000, vfreq=59.939999

ModeLine "640x480"    25.17  640  648  744  784  480  482  484  509 -hsync -vsync

# 640x480, 75.0Hz; hfreq=37.500000, vfreq=75.000000

ModeLine "640x480"    31.50  640  656  720  840  480  481  484  500 -hsync -vsync

# 640x480, 85.0Hz; hfreq=43.269001, vfreq=85.008003

ModeLine "640x480"    36.00  640  696  752  832  480  481  484  509 -hsync -vsync

# 800x600, 60.0Hz; hfreq=37.879002, vfreq=60.317001

ModeLine "800x600"    40.00  800  840  968 1056  600  601  605  628 +hsync +vsync

# 800x600, 75.0Hz; hfreq=46.875000, vfreq=75.000000

ModeLine "800x600"    49.50  800  816  896 1056  600  601  604  625 +hsync +vsync

# 800x600, 85.0Hz; hfreq=53.674000, vfreq=85.060997

ModeLine "800x600"    56.25  800  832  896 1048  600  601  604  631 +hsync +vsync

# 1024x768, 75.0Hz; hfreq=60.022999, vfreq=75.028999

ModeLine "1024x768"    78.75 1024 1040 1136 1312  768  769  772  800 +hsync +vsync

# 1024x768, 85.0Hz; hfreq=68.677002, vfreq=84.997002

ModeLine "1024x768"    94.50 1024 1072 1168 1376  768  769  772  808 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gforce2mx"

    Driver      "nv"

    VendorName  "All"

    BoardName   "All"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "gforce2mx"

    Monitor     "mv700"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     1

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     4

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     8

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     15

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     16

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     24

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

    Depth     32

    Modes "1152x864"

    ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

dann hab ich mal 

```
startx &> /home/macfly/log.txt
```

 ausgeführt und danach X wieder beendet.

Die log.txt

```
hostname: Unknown host

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-gss i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 06 December 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 23 20:18:06 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 7

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXLastContext from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

(EE) [GLX]: Failed to add GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

xinit:  connection to X server lost.
```

nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx wurden neu emerged und ein modules-update wurde danach auch ausgeführt.

Wo is da der Wurm drin?

----------

## el*Loco

Hilft vielleicht ein

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

?

----------

## Mac Fly

Leider wars das au net.

Muss das Command nach jedem reboot ausgeführt werden oder nur einmal?

```
macfly@netkiffer:~> sudo opengl-update nvidia

Password:

 * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

macfly@netkiffer:~> glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

----------

## JOHNY_B

I have got the same problem under X I couldn't run q3a or ut2003 it displays me something:

bash-2.05b$ ut2003

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

and nothing else

----------

## RealGeizt

emerged mal die neuen treiber für den 2.6 kernel. sprich: nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx. die neusten treiber sind noch maskiert!

----------

## JOHNY_B

Ok it's fix

mine friend fix it

there was problem with kernel (miss one module) and chmod, emerge nvidia-kernel and glx has nothing to do it

My brother install new kernel and he don't relaod it

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich habs:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gforce2mx"

    Driver      "nv" 
```

```
nv -> nvidia
```

und es funktioniert auf einmal  :Smile: 

----------

